# Makeup



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Girls (and boys, I guess :skep: ) do you wear makeup when riding?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Dog no!


----------



## Sheesh (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't wear make up at all...


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

i only wear makeup to church and nice family gatherings. if my husband is really lucky i might put some on when we go to dinner. can't be bothered.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

*moisturizing always*

.....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I normally don't wear makeup. I usually only wear it in the evening if I'm going out. Kaotikgrl, Sounds like you've found what you like to wear.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Tinted lip balm sometimes. Otherwise, no make-up. I'd sweat it all off in no time.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sheesh said:


> I don't wear make up at all...


Me too. I rarely wear it.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Me too. I rarely wear it.


I wear it pretty regularly (just not when riding or working out). But it's pretty minimal. I use a mineral powder to help even out my skin - I have mild rosacea. Sometimes eyeshadow and mascara. Depends on my mood. 

Moisturizer is a must for me, I've got dry skin. I've been shopping for a new one, Benefit discontinued the one I liked. Currently I'm trying Aveeno's Ultra Calming. I hope it works, it's so much less expensive than some of the others I tried!


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

kaotikgrl said:


> I watched Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon again last night. You might think about changing your sword to the Green Destiny. You'll get to do zero-gravity leaps across rooftops and rivers and twirl high in bamboo trees. Plus sword work that has the grace and precision of a ballet.


You're right. The Green Destiny has way more powers than the Hattori Hanzo. Sigh....it would be so cool to be able to leap from bamboo tree to bamboo tree like that.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Beatrix Kiddo*



il sogno said:


> You're right. The Green Destiny has way more powers than the Hattori Hanzo. Sigh....it would be so cool to be able to leap from bamboo tree to bamboo tree like that.


How cool it that! Could you be the only female that likes Kill Bill? Just saw Kill Bill Vol. 2 last night on TBS. While not as "popcorn" friendly as Vol. 1 it was still a good show. BTW, I don't care what Mei Pei says samurai swords are the shiznit,yo!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JaeP said:


> How cool it that! Could you be the only female that likes Kill Bill? Just saw Kill Bill Vol. 2 last night on TBS. While not as "popcorn" friendly as Vol. 1 it was still a good show. BTW, I don't care what Mei Pei says samurai swords are the shiznit,yo!


Yeah. Still trying to get the hang of the "five point palm-exploding heart technique" tho.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

*only when racing*

I only wear makeup while racing. There's paint on lipstick crap with clear coat that last's an entire race, shower, and dinner afterwards.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Samurai swords are the shiznit......Discovery Channel said so.




and I don't wear makeup.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

snapdragen said:


> Moisturizer is a must for me, I've got dry skin. I've been shopping for a new one, Benefit discontinued the one I liked. Currently I'm trying Aveeno's Ultra Calming. I hope it works, it's so much less expensive than some of the others I tried!


I am have been using the Aveeno for about 6 months and I like it so far. I used to use Eucerin but I started having a burning feeling if I used it within 15 to 20 minutes after the shower. With Aveeno I put it on about 5 minutes after washing my face and no worries. Moisterize is good too.:thumbsup:


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm a guy but I'm wondering wouldn't the combination of make up and sweat have a tendency make certain people break out?


----------



## motobacon (Oct 3, 2005)

Just to add my favorite: I'm a tuba player and have to perform outside in some nasty-cold weather as part of my job. To keep my lips hydrated and protected I use a little 100 IU capsule of Vitamin E. Pierce (or chomp a hole in) the gelatin capsule and spread the E around. Since I'm a guy with 10 large thumbs, I have to be careful not to smear too much: looks messy.

Vitamin E is cheap, not greasy, and is absorbed gradually by the skin, so I use it on bitter cold rides and even as a night-time mosturizer!

Karl "gotta use what works" Motobacon


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*i think*



j__h said:


> I'm a guy but I'm wondering wouldn't the combination of make up and sweat have a tendency make certain people break out?


I think so too. But these days they do make some amazing makeup for the chicas who wear it all the time.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Please forgive my ignorance, but who do you that wear makeup wear it for?...yourselves or for "viewers"? I only see one response that addresses the issue.
I'm a guy but the whole painted face thing has always baffled me (and I have 3 daughters)


----------



## Sheesh (Oct 16, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but who do you that wear makeup wear it for?...yourselves or for "viewers"? I only see one response that addresses the issue.
> I'm a guy but the whole painted face thing has always baffled me (and I have 3 daughters)


It's amazing what makeup can do to enhance someone's appearance, when applied well. If I knew how to apply makeup well, and could stand the way it feels on my face, I would totally wear make up. But, since I don't know the first thing about applying makeup, and hate the way it feels, I just prefer to go au natural.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*On the prowl*



Touch0Gray said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but who do you that wear makeup wear it for?...yourselves or for "viewers"?


We can always tell when one of the local women is on the prowl for a man. She shows up at rides all dolled up and not wearing gloves (empty ring finger). Sad thing is she overdoes it with the makeup. Back when I was single I noticed the way a woman rode (and a few other things) more than any makeup. Kind of liked the fresh, natural look and in fact met my wife on a weeklong ride (w/ camping) where she was without a hair dryer and makeup bag. 

Of the women I ride with none of the ones I take seriously wear makeup beyond maybe some lipstick with sunscreen/moisturizer.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sheesh said:


> It's amazing what makeup can do to enhance someone's appearance, when applied well. If I knew how to apply makeup well, and could stand the way it feels on my face, I would totally wear make up. But, since I don't know the first thing about applying makeup, and hate the way it feels, I just prefer to go au natural.


Me too. Plus it takes a ton of work to get it off your face. For me, too much of a hassle both in the a.m. when I'm trying to get out and at night when I want to get to bed. 

I just go au naturel.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Sheesh said:


> It's amazing what makeup can do to enhance someone's appearance, when applied well. If I knew how to apply makeup well, and could stand the way it feels on my face, I would totally wear make up. But, since I don't know the first thing about applying makeup, and hate the way it feels, I just prefer to go au natural.



And I like that....I may be in a tiny minority but when I look at a woman I want to see the woman not a fresh coat of paint. That may indeed be the result of having 3 daughters and NOT wanting to see them dressed and painted like a french *****...(sorry, not meant to be derrogatory, but you seen the paint job on some of these kids?) I've done my best to make my girls as self conscious as possible......now my oldest is 26 and next is 23 next is 16....
my 24 yr old boy doesn't wear makeup...lol....he's too lazy...you know how boys are....


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I'm a 54 year old boy and I always wear lip balm, I carry it in my pocket and sometimes put some more on in a ride. I also put on a moisturizer before I leave. I use Cetaphil as a skin lotion but also have pump lotions such as Mill Creek.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*Way to go.......*



Keeping up with Junior said:


> We can always tell when one of the local women is on the prowl for a man. She shows up at rides all dolled up and not wearing gloves (empty ring finger). Sad thing is she overdoes it with the makeup. Back when I was single I noticed the way a woman rode (and a few other things) more than any makeup. Kind of liked the fresh, natural look and in fact met my wife on a weeklong ride (w/ camping) where she was without a hair dryer and makeup bag.
> 
> Of the women I ride with none of the ones I take seriously wear makeup beyond maybe some lipstick with sunscreen/moisturizer.



I'd love to meet a girl like that....one that not only likes to ride but can keep up as well.
I would consider you blessed:thumbsup:
BTW I use a little Chapstick.

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Girls (and boys, I guess :skep: ) do you wear makeup when riding?


Hey look! She's alive!!!

I don't purposefully wear makeup when riding. I put it on for going to work (and even this is a new thing for me), eyeliner, shadow, blush, mascara... the whole nine yards! I actually kind of like it. It makes me feel like a girl.  

Therefore, if I ride after work I will have makeup on. If I ride in the morning, I will not... unless I have a gigant-o zit that I feel is necessary to put a little coverup on. Lip balm is a must, though... whatever's handy. I'm a lip balm addict so I have tubs and tubes of it everywhere around my house.  

I'm really into bare minerals (aka bare escentuals) ID stuff. I like that the foundation can be light or heavy, depending on how much you apply. I typically go for light, unless I have some kind of war zone going on. I use their all-over face bronzer as blush, actually. Just because I liked the color. Most of my eye shadow is Clinique, as is the liner and mascara.

My newest toy is by Urban Decay. It's an eyeshadow transforming potion. SO COOL! It turns any eyeshadow into liquid liner. Very neat. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P175173&categoryId=B70

Yes, I'm a girl. Get over it. :wink5:

p.s. I know, I'm late to the party. Nothing like a grand entrance...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I want some of that potions stuff, must go shopping tomorrow.

Does the Bare Minerals stuff really cover that well? I'm on the eternal quest do downplay my rosiness.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*lip balm*

and plenty of lotion/sunscreen


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> I want some of that potions stuff, must go shopping tomorrow.
> 
> Does the Bare Minerals stuff really cover that well? I'm on the eternal quest do downplay my rosiness.


I think it covers really well and doesn't look as "fake" as most foundations. It really blends into your skin. I don't have any major problems with tone or texture of my skin, though. I have heard that people with roseaca (sp?) like it because it's gentle and doesn't irritate sensitive skin. And you can actually "build up" areas with extra foundation that are especially problematic to get an even tone. It works well as a cover-up by itself, though I think they sell a separate powder for that. I just use a stiffer tapered brush (actually called a "concealer brush") to add extra foundation to blemishes and dark under eye circles in order to hide them.

It doesn't cost too terribly much. Bare Minerals is $25 for a tub of the foundation. You can now buy Loreal's version in the drugstore. I think it runs about half the price. I haven't tried it yet because I like the Bare Minerals so much that I don't have a reason to switch.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been seeing the commercials for bare essentials. Looks intriguing. I've been using Burt's Bees lip balm lately. With peppermint flavor.


----------

